# female maltese lifting legs when sniffing other dogs?



## Maltese22 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a maltese she is 2 years old I got her fairly recently about 6 months ago, when she meets other dogs she lifts her hind leg as high as she can and the other dog licks her crotch area, it grosses me out and she keeps doing it, does anyone know why. Thanks!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

My female poodle used to lift her leg when peeing, but not when meeting dogs. It is the first time I read of this behavior so I am not sure about my answer about your maltese. 

Could it be a behavior message similar to "I'm the boss" behavior? I know that there are female pups who hump (Crystal never humped though, but Melon my poodle used to do it) and that is a "I'm the boss" sort of behavior in the dog world from what I've read and learned.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My Violet will lift her leg to let Hardy do that . I don't know why. She is more submissive than my other two . I don't know maybe she just likes it!LOL She also lifts each leg when I bath her to wash each leg real well!!


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Mika does that occasionally, and she is the least submissive dog ever ! She only lets boy dogs she likes do it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've seen my Abbey do that when another dog comes up to her. I think she's saying, "Hello....there, let me introduce myself". blush. Dogs smell each other to learn more about them, I've heard a dog can learn a lot about another dog by sniffing down there.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Is your maltese spayed? 

Pat, what do they learn? lol


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

The A Team said:


> I've seen my Abbey do that when another dog comes up to her. I think she's saying, "Hello....there, let me introduce myself". blush. Dogs smell each other to learn more about them, I've heard a dog can learn a lot about another dog by sniffing down there.


This is how I understand it too. Zooey always lifts her leg when dogs she's somewhat interested in want to sniff her. One time, a lady jerked back her dog and yelled, "Your dog's peeing on mine!" I said, "No, she's a girl, and she's just letting your dog sniff her--that's how dogs meet each other." The lady was so embarrassed for her dramatic reaction.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree, they find out a lot of information about each other by sniffing that area. Such as, sex and age of each other. Don't know what else but I do believe it is a normal dog thing.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I've wondered about this before, I thought Bella was just a little...floosy. She is not at all submissive so I don't understand why she gets like that. She normally only does it around dogs she sees a lot. With our big dog Kane, and now with Enzo, she will even lay on her back with her legs open to let them sniff and lick. Now explain that one.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

BellaEnzo said:


> I've wondered about this before, I thought Bella was just a little...floosy. She is not at all submissive so I don't understand why she gets like that. She normally only does it around dogs she sees a lot. With our big dog Kane, and now with Enzo, she will even lay on her back with her legs open to let them sniff and lick. Now explain that one.



She is a little floosy:HistericalSmiley:


Honestly though, that is how they get information about each other.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My girl London has done this when she's met other dogs for the first time. It appears to be a form of submission like laying on their back or side. The other dogs will sniff, then move on to other areas to sniff, lol. Maybe males don't lift their leg when they are being sniffed because it hangs down? LOL!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bitsy and Emily do that too and they're spayed...


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

It's the same as them sniffing every phone pole, blade of grass, anything where another dog has been. I've seen it compared to us reading a newspaper. They get all sorts of info from this behavior. Not real sure what they DO with the info! LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Whew!! I'm glad I'm not a dog. I don't want some stange man getting information about me like that!!!!LOL


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Mine do that too, it's like shaking hands.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mine will do that to each other when they've been separated for a while - almost like they're saying "where have you been?"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gee I didn't read this thread since I have a boy but then I was curious. Well Tyler does that!! :blush: He will lift his leg if you touch anywhere near there, sometimes if a dog will come over and sniff near there -- "hey you want it, you got it" -- and when he's in the bath. I kind of think he's looking for that tummy tickle he loves so much if he does it with us. He never pees but also has scared a few people who think he might be. I always think of it as very submissive. What can I say, my guys a lover not a hater:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Sugar does this also ,its a dog thing .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like your baby girl is NOT a pugilist but a lover!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Whew!! I'm glad I'm not a dog. I don't want some stange man getting information about me like that!!!!LOL


Haha :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

A little female toy poodle who lives in our building does this whenever she seems my little Diamond. It seems like dogs do it if they are on friendly terms with other dogs- helping them get a good smell


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lilly lifts her let for Daisy to get a good smell. And of course Daisy can stand right under her at this point. But Lilly is a floosy she humps my leg all the time and if I don't watch she tries with Daisy. When the girls play now they each take turns rolling on their back with the other on top. Back and forth, round and round, if it is not normal behavor then both my girls are abnormal. :blush:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Yea I wouldn't be too grossed out she is only being who she is haha  Paislee is also a floosy...she not only will sprawl Out to give anyone a greeting but she used to jump until the sun came up! Haha. She would just be breathing hard and goig to town it was quite disturbing at first she was so "out of breath!" but I just would distract her and move her to play with me or something. She rarely does it anymore to Rustee!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I used to say that about Amy.I'd tell her she was a floosie or she was "easy" because as soon as she saw someone,she'd flop on her back for a belly rub!


----------

